# Devious Machines Infiltrator



## Trancer (May 18, 2021)

New effect plugins from Devious Machines.

A very good editor, with the excellent Duck.

A competitor to Shaperbox 2 or a complement?









Infiltrator 2 - Devious Machines


The ultimate multi-effects machine




deviousmachines.com


----------



## R. Soul (May 18, 2021)

Very interesting. I use Duck for virtually all my side chaining, so will give this a go. 
On first glance, it does look quite a bit like Shaperbox 2. Hopefully it offers some new tricks not found in Shaperbox.


----------



## Trancer (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for your return.

Apparently yes, it offers other things.

Perhaps all in all more a complement than a replacement for Shaperbox 2


----------



## R. Soul (May 18, 2021)

I watched a couple of videos showcasing it. Seems like a goldmine if you're into glitch. The results remind me of Stutter edit more than Shaperbox actually. 
I'd be interested in something more subtle. But perhaps I should give it a go anyway. After all, it seems quite comprehensive with 16 built in fx and a sequencer.


----------



## Trancer (May 18, 2021)

Another video showing the potential of this very promising plugins, a real success.

Thank you Devious Machines, a very creative product.


----------



## Trancer (May 18, 2021)

Indeed, rather Stutter 2 than Shaperbox 2. Now to choose and given the panoply of effects and the sequencer, Can it not despite everything replace Shaperbox 2?

there is also the excellent Duck that I have, a pure pleasure this plugin.


----------



## ghobii (May 20, 2021)

Definitely heavily influenced by Shaperbox. The sequencer is a nice addition though, and similar to some SugarBytes stuff like Looperator. Tantra2 is also supposedly launching soon and may offer similar abilities.


----------



## ghobii (May 21, 2021)

Watched a few videos, which convinced me to try the demo. I was prepared to be underwhelmed, and thought it would be easy to talk myself out of yet another glitch-type effect of which I have plenty. But wow! Its so good. Despite overlapping capabilities with many things I already own, I was getting very different types of sounds. Really cool interesting ones. And I really like the general workflow and interface. It was very inspiring and I played around with it for hours. I will most likely buy it.


----------



## Trancer (May 21, 2021)

Glad you like it so much.

I really hesitated for a long time with Shaperbox 2.

Then I let myself be tempted by infiltrator and really an excellent plugin.

I already have Duck from home and highly recommend Infiltrator as well as Duck.

A really top editor.


----------



## Markrs (May 25, 2021)

Looks very nice, reminds me of Stutter Edit 2 and Shaperbox, as it is a multi effect as well.


----------



## sostenuto (May 25, 2021)

Admittedly PluginGuru fan/follower, and note his recent comments on Devious Machines libraries during last (2) weekly Livestreams. Enough positive attention to cause personal focus and review of their offerings. Cool to have downloads to checkout and sort.


----------



## Monkberry (May 26, 2021)

Infiltrator sounds great and the GUI is nicely laid out. Bought this last week after demoing it. I have Tantra and a few other glitch plugins but I like the work flow of Infiltrator. There's a discussion going on at KVR with the dev regarding feature additions in future updates.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 7, 2021)

Any recent opinions on Infiltrator?
Is only good for crazy effects or can it also be used for more subtle cases?


----------



## Pier (Oct 7, 2021)

I own Stutter Edit 2 and it has a couple of deal breakers and big usability issues. Like you can't start the buffering when you actually play a midi key (eg: you want stuttering on the snare, but SE started the buffer on the kick drum so that's what you get).

Infiltrator seems to be a better Stutter Edit mixed with an Effectrix type sequencer.


----------



## grabauf (Jul 29, 2022)

Infiltrator 2 will be released soon;








Coming Soon – Infiltrator 2 - Devious Machines


We are excited to announce the imminent release of INFILTRATOR 2




deviousmachines.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> I own Stutter Edit 2 and it has a couple of deal breakers and big usability issues. Like you can't start the buffering when you actually play a midi key (eg: you want stuttering on the snare, but SE started the buffer on the kick drum so that's what you get).
> 
> Infiltrator seems to be better a better Stutter Edit mixed with an Effectrix type sequencer.



I agree.


----------



## pete_crum (Dec 29, 2022)

grabauf said:


> Infiltrator 2 will be released soon;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up Infiltrator 2 today. First impression playing around with some presets on Microtonic BeatSpace randomized kits/patterns is definitely WOW...I could probably make some of this happen by patching together various other effect plugins on hand, but to have it all under one hood and so well organized and interconnected is the obvious appeal. On sale for $85 at Plug-in Boutique. Worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## KEM (Dec 29, 2022)

Can Infiltrator and ShaperBox be triggered by MIDI the same way Stutter Edit can? That alone is one of the things that makes Stutter Edit my favorite plugin of all time


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 29, 2022)

pete_crum said:


> Just picked up Infiltrator 2 today. First impression playing around with some presets on Microtonic BeatSpace randomized kits/patterns is definitely WOW...I could probably make some of this happen by patching together various other effect plugins on hand, but to have it all under one hood and so well organized and interconnected is the obvious appeal. On sale for $85 at Plug-in Boutique. Worth it, in my opinion.


Kudos for Demo availability ! Long way from full comprehension of potential.


----------



## MLaudio (Dec 29, 2022)

KEM said:


> Can Infiltrator and ShaperBox be triggered by MIDI the same way Stutter Edit can? That alone is one of the things that makes Stutter Edit my favorite plugin of all time


Yes it can be triggered by midi but unfortunately it’s only monophonic (global for all voices). Still a lot of fun though.


----------



## Pier (Dec 29, 2022)

KEM said:


> Can Infiltrator and ShaperBox be triggered by MIDI the same way Stutter Edit can? That alone is one of the things that makes Stutter Edit my favorite plugin of all time


You can't store scenes per key like in Stutter Edit but you can enable the individual effects by pressing midi keys and also trigger the LFOs/MSEGs.


----------



## KEM (Dec 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> You can't store scenes per key like in Stutter Edit but you can enable the individual effects by pressing midi keys and also trigger the LFOs/MSEGs.



That’s cool too but the way Stutter Edit does it is literally perfect to me, that’s why I love it so much


----------

